
Ask HN: Projects looking for donations of bandwidth and compute - movedx
Hello.<p>I recently decided to take up a private 1gbit connection at my office. It&#x27;s something I&#x27;ve always wanted and now that I have it I&#x27;d like to share it.<p>I&#x27;m located in Brisbane, Australia. It&#x27;s a 1Gb&#x2F;1Gb private link. It&#x27;s unmetered (obviously).<p>I&#x27;m looking for scientific projects I can donate some compute power to (roughly 30 CPU cores) as well as the bandwidth its self. Storage can also be accommodated.<p>I&#x27;m thinking things like the @HOME type of services; open source CDNs; Linux Kernel source code caching, etc... things like that.<p>Does anyone know of any projects that would welcome say, 100-200Mbit of bandwidth to use?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
linsomniac
A few weeks ago I asked a question of similar nature, got some answers that
might help.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23477814](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23477814)

~~~
movedx
Thanks a bunch!

